#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  ООН: расширение своего словаря английского языка как благотворительная деятельность

## Georgiy

В дополнение к бесплатной международной платформе по изучению английского Duolingo - сайт Мировой Продовольственной Программы ООН, который делает из расширения своего словаря английского языка благотворительную деятельность




> About Freerice.com
> 
> Freerice is a non-profit website that is owned by and supports the United Nations World Food Programme. Freerice has two goals:
> 
> Provide education to everyone for free.
> 
> Help end world hunger by providing rice to hungry people for free.

----------

